

Should We Prohibit Genetically Engineered Babies? - PhearTheCeal
http://www.npr.org/2013/02/15/172137776/should-we-prohibit-genetically-engineered-babies

======
drallison
Evolution is, of course, a form of genetic engineering.

Suppose that a child is born who was genetically engineered. What then?
Retroactive abortion?

